# Chain? PAH! Spokes? PISH!



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2012)

Spotted HERE...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2012)

User said:


> Hmmm... the reason no-one's seen it, as the article tantalisingly intimates, is because it doesn't exist.


 
Phhhttt, like reality is all that great anyway


----------



## Recycle (31 Oct 2012)

Does that also look like *Brakes PUSH!*?


----------



## Night Train (31 Oct 2012)

there is also this one.




http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/02/11/hubless-concept-road-bike-from-bradford-waugh/


I think I prefer the hub-less look on motorbikes.


----------

